# Ackk I think a bee got Pompadour's face



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

OMG some minutes ago Pompadour's muzzle got swollen 

He has a bug looking bite near an eye, I think a bee got him  we took him to the potty in the garden and minutes later his muzzle got swollen.

However he is acting normal playing wit toys, accepting food, etc, the only thing is that sometimes he rubs his face against the sofa.

I tried to call his vet, but the office is closed, so I called the emergency phone but who replied wasn't his vet but a helper of him who told me to give him 5 ml of anti-allergic for humans, but Pompadour is so small I'm afraid it could kill him. 

So I will have to wait until the vet's office is open tommorrow morning.  

Here's a pic of him.










Bug bite? over eye.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Benadryl is an antihistamine that helps relieve swellings and itching from allergic reactions and is used long-term to treat allergies. The dose is one milligram for every pound given twice daily. 

If you can get it I highly suggest it. We had to give it to Brody when he had a bad reaction to shots...helped a TON and got his swelling down pretty quick(his face was HUGE!!)


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I use the child's benadryl for little dogs and puppies - it is so much easier to get a good doseage that way.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi was stung by yellow jackets when he was a puppy on a Sunday afternoon...vet on call advised to observe closely incase of being allergic and to give Benadryl.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i third the Benadryl - we also gave the children's and had to convert the mg to ml for snorkels' weight.

I'm so sorry, that looks scary.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone 

Sadly we run out of benadryl at the moment and since it's late the pharmacy is closed , this will teach me to always make it sure it it's available :smow:

I tried ice on the area and it's a lot better now :happy: , it is still swollen but not like before.

I will still take him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

When I was a kid, our chi ate a bee and was stung in the mouth. Half of her head was swollen, but she survived. 


Good luck to your boy!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When Rocky was a pup he had a thing about chasing bee's. He must have been stung at least 3 -4 times on the muzzle before he finally learned to leave them alone! I freaked out the first time and called the vets. We put ice on it and watched it and the swelling went down. He was about 20 pounds at the time. I never had to give him the Benadryl. 

I'm not sure if dogs have as many allergic reactions to bee stings as people do but he survived that summer and by the next season he learned not to bother them anymore. It must be a puppy thing that they have to outgrow.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Copper was stung by a yellow jacket back in the fall and normally I would give benadryl, but I didn't have any so I used an ice pack on her and it worked well. It eased both the swelling and the pain.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Update! he was itchy in the morning so we took him to the vet today and he gave him an anti allergic shot.

He is doing better now, his face is still a bit swollen but mush better than yesterday.

The itchy has decreased and he is sleepy from the medicine, but he is eating fine.


----------

